# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  DIY Spa

## nev25

I'M wondering if anyone had attempted to manufacture there own SPA/ Bath /Pool
I mean from scratch Fiberglass or maybe mold from acrylic plastic or similar 
Theres plenty of people and a lot of information around on boat building and how to fiberglass. 
I'm wondering how hard it would be and if anyone has done so

----------


## Vernonv

Hi Nev,
Unless you are looking to do something very unusual, it's probably not worth the expense or the effort. 
Also there may be some issues with using a non-watermark certified spa - a plumber might be able to provide more info about this aspect.

----------


## China

There is plenty of info available on the net about building your own spa, when I looked into it I came to the conclusion it was better and cheaper to buy a ready built unit

----------


## benno1

Hi Guys 
I'm new to this forum, and this topic caught my eye. 
Yes, I have built my own Jaccuzi from scratch. 
I used a timber frame (2.3m diameter x 1.0m deep) to shape up the tub and then sealed it with fibreglass - chopped strand matting, vynilester resin and finished off with a pool blue Gelcoat. From there I did a barter deal with a guy who owns a spa shop for the parts I needed by doing a fibreglass repair to his boat in exchange for a two stage pump, filter unit, heater & digital control unit, air pump, underwater light (so the water glows blue at night), 21 water jets, 39 air jets and associated fittings. Pipes and the like I just bought from a hardware store. 
I used a polyurethane expandable foam on the back side of the tub for insullation (1.5 inches thick as the tub is outdoors). and plyyurethane foam sheets 50mm thick to shape the 2 piece lid. I sealed the foam with fibreglass and used a 1mm coremat on the top to give the lid strength without adding too much weight.  
All up, the tub cost me about $2500 to build. Happy to answer any questions you might have about trying yourself....

----------


## Japes

benno, that is certainly nothing short of impressive. well done!

----------


## dazzler

Does it need to be fiberglass, what about a concrete one with tiles like the olden days...

----------


## nev25

> Does it need to be fiberglass, what about a concrete one with tiles like the olden days...

  Yeah Saw this in a house I recently worked in
Concepts good but don't think it would be comfortable

----------


## watson

I had a mate - (since gone to God) who built a wooden hot-tub type spa out of cedar staves with a steel tightener band top & bottom. Took him a week to get it to seal, but it lasted years.

----------


## China

dazzer you can use concrete and tiles or paint, a mate built one on the goldcoast 20 years ago long before the abs and acrylic ones became popular it looked and worked just as well

----------


## benno1

> benno, that is certainly nothing short of impressive. well done!

   Thanks mate. 
The project has come along way since I started out with two bits of 2x4 trying to think of what I could build with them..... :Doh:  I guess I got a little carried away...

----------


## Big Rick

Benno Im really impressed too that looks awesome and you saved a bundle 
Nev ive just started looking into this and the prices have almost scared me away have you found any decent spas for under $10000

----------


## Uncle Bob

That certainly is a great spa there Benno. I've always wanted to get/buy/build one, but the running costs scare me off.

----------


## boobalator

> Benno Im really impressed too that looks awesome and you saved a bundle 
> Nev ive just started looking into this and the prices have almost scared me away have you found any decent spas for under $10000

  
G'day, I bought one a year or so ago, cost close to $13000, top of the line though, and being an ozone system, if we don't use it we don't put any chemicals into it.
Top of the line with a built in marine radio - cd player and popup speakers beside the "captains chair"
We went this way as we will take it with us when the new house is finished.

----------


## benno1

> That certainly is a great spa there Benno. I've always wanted to get/buy/build one, but the running costs scare me off.

   I have it set on a constant 35 degrees and have found it adds about $120 on average to my quaterly power bill.

----------


## duke149

I am after building a spa out of cement bricks, tiles for the inside, and rocks for the top to make it look "natural" 
Does anyone have any tips or details? 
It seems my biggest hurdle is the council.
I asked them about it.  
They said that I need to get approval to install a spa just write the manufacturer on it and it should be approved.
I said there is no manufacturer.
He said, there has to be.
I said, no I'm building it myself.
He said but someone still has to manufacturer it.
I said, no, its cement and bricks. No one else is involved.
He said, uh but who is the manufacturer?
I said, i want to dig a hole, fill it with cement, lay pipes and bricks and fill it with water.
He said, uh, maybe if you come in and give me the details I can try and work it out. 
*pulls hair out*  :Annoyed:  
Does anyone know how to deal with a situation like this?

----------


## China

You need to put it down as "owner builder", then when they approve construction you will have to supply engineering specs etc., plus in South Australia a spa is treated as a swimming poll re safety so will have to fence it re the pool legislation

----------

